# Gigabyte Z390 Resizable BAR now supported



## mandelore (Jan 22, 2021)

Hi everyone,

just a quick heads up in case anyone was not aware.

Gigabyte have enabled resizable BAR support on z390 motherboards. (At least for the z390 ultra that I have checked)

I have a Gagabyte Z390 Aorus Ultra motherboard and the latest bios F10h now has this support:









						Z390 AORUS ULTRA (rev. 1.0) Support | Motherboard - GIGABYTE U.K.
					

Lasting Quality from GIGABYTE.GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ motherboards bring together a unique blend of features and technologies that offer users the absolute ...




					www.gigabyte.com
				




regards.


----------



## Gungar (Jan 22, 2021)

Thanks for the heads up, unfortunately the Z390 aorus pro mITX doesn't have BAR support yet.


----------



## mouacyk (Mar 2, 2021)

It's no good if NVidia will only enable it for 10th and 11th gen CPUs.  Surely, they'll have to enable it for 8th and 9th CPUs too, because both of these can run on Z390.


----------



## skizzo (Mar 2, 2021)

F11n is on their site for my MB, Z390 Aorus Master, which enabled this feature. Good to see companies doing this because they can, (adding feature through BIOS updates) but I have no reason to update BIOS for this or any other reason actually. I would hate myself forever if I had to reconfigure (or find it doesn't work period) the hackintosh/macOS installation I have as a result of a BIOS version change. Not worried about Windows, but hackintoshing, yes lol


----------

